# Expert Boat Detail $100 Coupon!



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail is gearing up for a busy season! Right now we are wet sanding a 1996 Stratos and tomorrow we're off to Lillian, AL to complete a Sailfish. Please call 850-686-4452 to get in line and a free quote. Expert Boat Detail is signed up to work at every yacht club and marina in the area and we will come to you! 100s of happy customers! visit us on facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/expertboatdetail or email us at [email protected] SAVE $100!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail wants to say thank you to a few Senior Members for the work! Fishing Forum Members have saved $400 so far! Thank you again!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

*Expert Boat Detail is 2 weeks out*

We are two weeks out. So, if you are wanting your boat detailed please call and let me pencil you in. The further we get into the boating season the longer the line. Thanks again for all the business and support! 850-686-4452


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail wants to say thank you ! PFF is keeping us busy! Our first available date to start your boat will be somewhere around Feb 10th. So, if you're thinking about getting your boat ready for the spring ~ Please give us a call 850-686-4452


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

aquasport 245 cuddy... quote 850-384-3515 Travis


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I will give you a call this morning okay


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

29 Century on trailer, would like the exterior waxed buffed.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

20 foot cc please pm quote


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

*Boat Detailing in Pensacola*

This week we are coming back to Pensacola with a full calendar. Expert Boat Detail will be busy restoring a Wellcraft and a Trophy, and a cruiser yacht. After that it's show time at the Mobile Boat Show! Whooo. We want to continue to say thank you to PFF. We love all ya all! :thumbsup: We can't wait for some sunshine so we can take our own boat out for some much needed relaxation!


----------

